# Спондилез 5000 лет назад



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2020)

Вот этому позвоночнику 5000 лет.
Сколько прожил его владелец не знаю, но не меньше 50 лет (имхо), поскольку остеофиты на уровне LV-SI и спондилез LIV-V?
И у предков спина болела!


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (28 Мар 2020)

Главное чтоб медицина за 5000 лет делала прогресс) а то что болезни история древняя это не новость)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Главное чтоб медицина за 5000 лет делала прогресс) а то что болезни история древняя это не новость)


Как раз историю болезни и оспаривают некоторые, говоря, что это болезнь цивилизационная.
Это болезнь возрастная, но ухудшенная цивилизацией.


----------



## Никанор (28 Мар 2020)

> Это болезнь возрастная, но ухудшенная цивилизацией


Это точно, доктор. Я еще добавлю, по личным наблюдениям. Цивилизация не просто ухудшила эту болезнь, цивилизация насильно прививает ее уже с пеленок, почти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

Цивилизация - это миллионы людей. Миллионы людей не могут замечать индивидуума.
С точки развития цивилизации мы развиваемся и намного вперед.
С точки развития индивидуума мы развиваемся назад.
Значимость индивидуума в сообществе падает и падает.
Этот человек, умерший 5000 лет назад был абсолютно незаменим для его семьи и его сообщества (стаи, рода, поселения, деревни).
А сейчас нет незаменимых.
И для того чтобы человеку не понадобилась замена, нужно прежде всего желание этого индивидуума, и очень много работы с его стороны,
Быть здоровым, активным, трудоспособным - теперь личная задача.
Цивилизация перестала замечать каждого человека в отдельности.
Ей для развития нужны массы.
А масса всегда есть.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (28 Мар 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...говоря, что это болезнь цивилизационная.


Тут я с вами поспорю по-доброму, сенсей. Старость и физнагрузки были всегда, просто в древности шансов дожить до старения было меньше, наверное. Как сказал один врач, у всех у нас рак, просто не все мы до него доживаем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

@Sergei_Vorobey, так согласен.
Вот еще! Этому человеку лет 70, а позвоночнику так же 5000 лет.


----------



## горошек (29 Мар 2020)

Я бы поспорила на счёт рака, т к он не щадит ни молодых, ни даже детей. Но вот как сказал мне онколог: раньше люди умирали от инфекций, а теперь от рака. У каждого времени свои особенности и они объяснимы. Хотя сейчас вон и вирусы дают нам жара. Меня вообще удивляет, что 5 тысяч лет назад человек смог дожить до 70 лет. И какой тогда был человек? И чем занимался? Это ж фиг знает сколько до нашей эры.... И кости как ни странно сохранились!  А мы все про полиэтилен! Может конечно это где-то при совсем низких температурах, но человек тогда не смог бы жить в таких условиях


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2020)

Конечно, не смог бы выжить. Это надо быть натренированным. Вот спортсмену будет лучше приспособиться. А нам тяжело.


----------



## Никанор (29 Мар 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Но вот как сказал мне онколог: раньше люди умирали от инфекций, а теперь от рака.


Жаль, что ваш онколог не конкретизировал время "раньше". А то вот в середине 60-х годов люди тоже умирали от рака, в своем большинстве.


Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Как сказал один врач, у всех у нас рак, просто не все мы до него доживаем.


А другой врач сказал, еще 50 лет назад, что в теле человека живут почти 500 различных микроорганизмов и полезных, и болезнетворных. Полезные помогают работе организма. А вот болезнетворные следят за состоянием нашего организма. Пока наш организм работает исправно, они не проявляют себя. Как только в работе организма происходит малейший сбой, эти организмы повышают свою активность, чем сигнализируют о наступившем сбое. И вот тут надо искать причину повышенной их активности...
А в совокупности все эти почти 500 микроорганизмов утилизируют тело человека после его ухода в мир иной.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И у предков спина болела!


А почему? Ведь 5000 лет назад питание было натуральным и правильным - химии тогда не было. Сидячей работы тоже не было - не было компов. Дело, наверное, не в этих причинах заболевания спины?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> А почему? Ведь 5000 лет назад питание было натуральным и правильным - химии тогда не было. Сидячей работы тоже не было - не было компов. Дело, наверное, не в этих причинах заболевания спины?


Так и не они причина.
Путаете причины болезни и причины обострения.


----------



## Никанор (29 Мар 2020)

Тем более, если причинам заболевания спины 5000 лет, то и менять в современной жизни ничего не надо. Надо только устранить их, тогда и обостряться нечему будет, даже и от химических продуктов, без которых человечество обречено на голод, ибо крутить быкам хвосты, желающих остается все меньше и меньше...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> ...если причинам заболевания спины 5000 лет, то и менять в современной жизни ничего не надо. Надо только устранить их, тогда и обостряться нечему будет...


Так правильно!


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

спасибо за тему. Кое-что поняла-спондилёз,подвижно. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот этому позвоночнику 5000 лет.
> Сколько прожил его владелец не знаю, но не меньше 50 лет (имхо), поскольку остеофиты на уровне LV-SI и спондилез LIV-V?


наглядно показано.


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Кое-что поняла-спондилёз,подвижно.


При сподилёзе подвижность ограничена.


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

Уффффф ничего не понимаю. На МРТ вот-

Остеофиты в сегментах Th 12-L2 L3-S1

Стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L4 L5 Антилистез со спондилолизом L4

Спондилоартроз 2 ст Экструзия диска слева L2-L3  Левосторонний сколиоз 1  

Хоссссподя!  Вся поясница развалилась что-ле?  Поясните  по простому что там происходит.

Спасибо за понимание.


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2021)

@darling, Лариса, и у меня примерно такой же "букетик" - как по мне, возрастное, вызванное рядом причин, как то -

увеличенная масса тела;
малоподвижный образ жизни;
нарушенный обмен веществ в организме;
чрезмерные физические нагрузки;
нерациональный двигательный режим;
врождённые/приобретённые искривления позвоночника
У меня сахарный диабет, аутоиммунное заболевание щитовидной железы...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Уффффф ничего не понимаю.
> Хоссссподя!  Вся поясница развалилась что-ле?  Поясните  по простому что там происходит.
> 
> Спасибо за понимание.


Все потихоньку защитно срастется и обездвиживается.


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все потихоньку защитно срастется и обездвиживается.




Благодарю,уважаемый доктор! Верю!


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> У меня сахарный диабет, аутоиммунное заболевание щитовидной железы



да,у всех свои болячки. Особенно вижу среди своих пациентов. Много онкологии.  Не ропщу,принимаю так как есть. Сохранить душевный покой и не пускать нюни.


----------

